# a joke



## bev (Feb 23, 2009)

Heres a joke!

Two blonds are working on the footpath, the first one digs a hole then moves on 100 yds/mtrs, her friend then comes along and fills the hole in, this happens all up the road then down the other side, when I asked her what they were doing she replied " there is usually 3 of us but the girl that plants the trees is off sick today" 




Before anyone is offended - i am blonde!Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 23, 2009)

Great joke, made me giggle.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the chuckle bev!


----------



## kojack (Feb 23, 2009)

Great. I love blonde jokes almost as much as blondes


----------



## John Froy (Nov 15, 2016)

I am with Woody Allen when it comes to death he said " I am not afraid of dying, I just do not want to be there when it happens"


----------



## James 048 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hears one for you to prank friends and family at  Christmas 
Q. how long can you keep a turkey in the freezer ?  
A. That's weird , I put one in mine in last night and it was dead this morning .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2016)

[



Before anyone is offended - i am blonde!Bev[/QUOTE]


bev said:


> Heres a joke!
> 
> Two blonds are working on the footpath, the first one digs a hole then moves on 100 yds/mtrs, her friend then comes along and fills the hole in, this happens all up the road then down the other side, when I asked her what they were doing she replied " there is usually 3 of us but the girl that plants the trees is off sick today"
> 
> ...


----------

